# badly priced things in the sold section



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

ok guys.. im sorry if this is offensive to the people posting. but as we cant post on your sale post i think there should be a thread where we can post on the sale section goods..for the sellers you can take it as feedback if your slightly overpriced or a slagging off if your taking the piss..


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

first up. viewtopic.php?f=15&t=227546

a cat for 100 quid with a bit chopped off?? theyve been on here for 50 quid complete there on ebay right now for 100 complete, i think thats a bit over priced.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Alun I couldn't agree more was going to post this typw of thread but ran out of steam and couldn't be bothered.

I find some of the things in there hilarious used @ £50 when it's brand new at The TT Shop for £62 etc etc (and they aren't the cheapest we all know)

If an item is priced right it will sell if it isn't it wont end off but some people seem to live in cloud cuckoo land :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If you don't like the price don't buy it or make an offer can't be simpler. :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i understand what your saying jonah.. and at the end of the day its non of my buisness what people sell things for.. but its a forum, and my understanding of forums is that we help each other out.. i dont see it as helping anyone out when i can get things of ebay cheaper than most of the items i see in the for sale section.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Who are you helping out? Seller or buyer? when you make an offer point the seller in the direction of The cheaper item on eBay and he'll more than likely reduce. 
I really don't get the point of the thread if I'm honest and if I was a seller and you came on telling me I was over priced with no intention of buying I'd be slightly peed off

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

im not trying to help anyone. im pointing out that forum sale items should be a good price for other forum members. not the same price as they have them on ebay for, otherwise whats the point in having a sale section. may as well just look on ebay.

heres another example.. a member on here bought something on ebay, then listed it here for 3 times the amount he payed for it.. now try and tell me thats not ripping fellow member off.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I do not see anything wrong with it, just because it's a forum people aren't going to give stuff away or at a discount , an item is worth what someone is willing to pay for it at the end of the day. If an item meets the discription and someone is willing to pay a premium for it so what, it's called business.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

your welcome to your opinion, but i disagree.. i think things should be discounted for members.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

alun said:


> your welcome to your opinion, but i disagree.. i think things should be discounted for members.


Why ? If I had something to sell I wouldn't give it away for less than I wanted just becuase it was sold to a forum member.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

seems you are out on a limb alun,, for some it seems the forum is here to use each other,, not help !!!!!!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

roddy said:


> seems you are out on a limb alun,, for some it seems the forum is here to use each other,, not help !!!!!!


so it would seam


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm with you Alun but then again I love a bit of a fallout.

Jonah is right but also displays the attitude of the public at large these days it's all about the pretty green.

I'm a great believer in I suppose Karma if you are good to people then maybe you will get a bit back.

I sent a forge engine bay cover to skitty because of all the bad luck he had with getting scammed yes I could have sold it for £50 all day long but what I did made me feel good (very good) and sometimes that's worth a bit more than just a few folded notes in your pocket.

Soft attitude yes but it's mine so please don't bother telling me I'm wrong because I never am. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have occasionally sent a pm to someone who is selling something way over the odds, a nice pm with a very gentle suggestion that a lower price may get more interest. I invariably get a pleasant response and often see a relevant price adjustment.

I generally sell things to forum members cheaper than my website, but as also said if you are trying to sell something you want to get the best price you can.

There is someone that keeps advertising a hardtop fitting kit for crazy money, he just isn't going to sell it, but hopefully he will work that out and adjust it accordingly.

Not something I get stressed about to be honest, I am sometimes amazed by the ambitious pricing 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> There is someone that keeps advertising a hardtop fitting kit for crazy money, he just isn't going to sell it, but hopefully he will work that out and adjust it accordingly.
> Charlie


Think he's been trying on here and ebay for 2 or 3 years now muntpig.... :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> There is someone that keeps advertising a hardtop fitting kit for crazy money, he just isn't going to sell it, but hopefully he will work that out and adjust it accordingly.
> 
> Charlie


or maybe some newbie who has no idea of relevant pricing will buy it (and in my opinion, get ripped off). not a good thing really.. and to me , thats not what a forum is all about.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I have occasionally sent a pm to someone who is selling something way over the odds, a nice pm with a very gentle suggestion that a lower price may get more interest. I invariably get a pleasant response and often see a relevant price adjustment.
> 
> I generally sell things to forum members cheaper than my website, but as also said if you are trying to sell something you want to get the best price you can.
> 
> ...


But Charlie in all due respect you probably get 70% of your business from the TT Forum! All I am saying is if something is over priced and ur interested make an offer it's not rocket science the worst the seller can do is say no, it's called bartering been around since olden days and it's not difficult!

I've been here a long time and sold many items Inc organising group buys and have never sold an item for the marked price it's called make me an offer, if I listed something that was worth £500 for £100 would you be quick to tell me? I doubt it and Alun would prob buy it to sell on for £450 ;-)

Jonah

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jonah said:


> if I listed something that was worth £500 for £100 would you be quick to tell me? I doubt it and Alu would prob buy it to sell on ;-)
> 
> Jonah


I have actually done this more than once, in fairness if I actually really wanted the item for myself I may find it harder to do so 

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> if I listed something that was worth £500 for £100 would you be quick to tell me? I doubt it and Alun would prob buy it to sell on for £450 ;-)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm with you Alun but then again I love a bit of a fallout.
> 
> Jonah is right but also displays the attitude of the public at large these days it's all about the pretty green.
> 
> ...


I m still waiting on the volt meter lol lol lol


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you Alun but then again I love a bit of a fallout.
> ...


I'm still waiting for you to reply to my pm! I'm assuming you sold them by now but would be nice To know :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Believe he did mate :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Believe he did mate :wink:


then why is he pm'ing me saying he still has them???


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Guess he must have another one... lucky you


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tbf this is a pointless topic & yes i agree that feedback on sellers is required. easiest route is that each seller has a set format page they must use with a voting system that they cannot edit or delete themselves.

Jonah i beg to differ on the business side bud. i offer a powder coating facility to established forum members for what ever they need at cost....yes cost no profit involved. i think each seller including you need policing to protect forum members & newbies from being ripped off m8ee


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> tbf this is a pointless topic & yes i agree that feedback on sellers is required. easiest route is that each seller has a set format page they must use with a voting system that they cannot edit or delete themselves.
> 
> Jonah i beg to differ on the business side bud. i offer a powder coating facility to established forum members for what ever they need at cost....yes cost no profit involved. i think each seller including you need policing to protect forum members & newbies from being ripped off m8ee


you think its a pointless thread then go on to say that sellers should be policed..that doesnt make sence..

hats of to you doing powder coating at cost to established members tho.. thats what forums should be about in my opinion.. helping each other out.. not like some of the people on here just trying to make a fast buck.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=228556

concert 2 head unit at 150 quid..are you having a laugh? there on ebay for less. and its just a standard head unit.. should be 50 quid at the most


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

JNmercury00 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Still got them, As I ve said before, I ll email the pictures when I get back in my office, but been out all week. I ve offered to send the pictures by text several times but you want them on email.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Believe he did mate :wink:


Hes talking Alloys not Volt Meters lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alun said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > tbf this is a pointless topic & yes i agree that feedback on sellers is required. easiest route is that each seller has a set format page they must use with a voting system that they cannot edit or delete themselves.
> ...


i only say it is pointless alun as you could never find the info on a user on this thread......sozz m8 shudda made myself clearer


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's another one for you, these bloody things are worth about 50 quid :lol: 
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=226271


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Here's another one for you, these bloody things are worth about 50 quid :lol:
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=226271


hes always looked a dodgy guy to me. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> Here's another one for you, these bloody things are worth about 50 quid :lol:
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=226271


Nearer £60 mate IMHO :wink: (thank you so much for spare washers)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Here's another one for you, these bloody things are worth about 50 quid :lol:
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=226271


fair dinkum steve on actually pointing to threads where folks praise them up. great bit of advertising is what other folks say about them and the service. wd dudeeeeeeeee


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree worthless stuff should be given to fellow members, just like when I had a cat I didn't need I gave it away cheap.....yet no one has one to give back to me, so much for charity!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

chrishumes said:


> I agree worthless stuff should be given to fellow members, just like when I had a cat I didn't need I gave it away cheap.....yet no one has one to give back to me, so much for charity!


some take chris and never give back in life bud am afraid.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If the items are in the sold section isn't it too late ? :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it depends how desperate you are to sell... I actually find it easier selling on Ebay rather than on the forum. I ve sold a few items on the forum without any issue, but you get a better price on ebay. Even having the item reduced than whats advertised on ebay, I m still struggling. I still think its the way the market is at the moment. People are struggling to make ends meet.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bargain ALERT

Smoked corners second hand broken repaired £50 :roll: :roll: :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=231268

Brand new £62

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/latest.asp?c ... uct=701710


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

jamman said:


> Bargain ALERT
> 
> Smoked corners second hand broken repaired £50 :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Hold up!

Aren't these the ones that were on eBay last week?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah but you can have them for 20% more now


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

fucking awesome :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

jamman said:


> Bargain ALERT
> 
> Smoked corners second hand broken repaired £50 :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Not cool. He bought the eBay ones for £12 :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think the ones he bought from ebay were actually clear these are out of his car I'm guessing :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, i've just added some stuff, if you can find the items cheaper i'll be very surprised.

Was that subtle enough?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

jamman said:


> I think the ones he bought from ebay were actually clear these are out of his car I'm guessing :lol:


broken/ repaired too ? :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

who cares   

Sent from my BlackBerry 9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ones he bought from ebay were actually clear these are out of his car I'm guessing :lol:
> ...


Yep a real bargain always one for helping others out is Kaz :roll:



kazinak said:


> who cares


Karma Kaz .... never mind what goes around comes around :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

STTink said:


> Well, i've just added some stuff, if you can find the items cheaper i'll be very surprised.
> 
> Was that subtle enough?


Nice tash :wink:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

You know you want it. :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

> Karma Kaz .... never mind what goes around comes around :wink:


exactly :wink:

p.s. i think its a bargain anyway,

Total (exc VAT): £52.17 
Shipping: £9.99 (uk) 
Total VAT: £12.43 
*Total (inc Shipping): £74.59


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> > Karma Kaz .... never mind what goes around comes around :wink:
> 
> 
> exactly :wink:
> ...


That's your prob Kaz you don't often think :lol: :lol: :lol:

You moaned about that other forum member and the exhaust you wanted and your no better, very sad Kaz

But like I said maybe that's why you didn't get the exhaust KARMA Kaz KARMA :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ding Ding round three.........


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Ding Ding round three.........


No Gaz I'm retiring undefeated Kaz just hasn't got enough up top to trouble me matey.

So looking forward to the RR meet up should be a great day


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

fuck it you win :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=231268&p=2100678#p2100678


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

If you want true Karma, you should buy my Burt Reynolds in the For Sale section.

Your misses would love you for it. 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Ding Ding round three.........
> ...


complete pi55 take of a day james i hope and maybe a yearly north v south event


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

kazinak said:


> fuck it you win :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=231268&p=2100678#p2100678


Now they're too cheap! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > fuck it you win :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


ahhhhhhhh luke you not coming to the rr day in tewkesbury with ya new mean machine m8?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


hmmmm, now then... I might just do. Will look at dates 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

free food bud?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> fuck it you win :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=231268&p=2100678#p2100678


See can't you feel all that good Karma coming your way now mate, go buy a lottery ticket quick


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > So looking forward to the RR meet up should be a great day
> ...


I think it will be fun :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


It will be like meeting peter from family guy lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

B B B Bird Bird Bird Bird is the word :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats my favourite one ever.... Have you heard about the bird?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

you know what, sometimes I have this "bird is the word" in my head for absolutely no apparent reason :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=233171

Can be had for £80 odd in the monroe shop! Audi OEM rear shocks on the 225 are made by monroe too.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=233365

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=233365
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i was about to post this one :lol: :lol:

all i can see it's R3 LXD


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=233470

Ffs just stick 'em on eBay already!

Not badly priced btw, very cheap infact.


----------

